# Coolant burns near turbo and exhaust



## okku12 (Nov 15, 2017)

Caxc -08 loses coolant very slightly. If the car has stood on a yard awhile it might lose the whole coolant reservoir (has done it once). After a ride when the hood is opened it smells like burnt coolant. The smell is right above the turbo and exhaust pipes. Are there any common places where it supposedly can leak. I just put uv-dye in the reservoir a couple weeks ago and I haven't had time to remove bottom cover to check if there is a leak somewhere.


----------



## okku12 (Nov 15, 2017)

Answering to myself. Replaced the gasket of thermostat housing. It had been leaking, maybe the gasket had hardened (i guess about 12 years old) so it had started to leak. I hope there isn't more leaking parts.


----------



## okku12 (Nov 15, 2017)

Still leaking. Great chance for leak is turbo and its sealing. The most nearest bolt to thermostat housing and its surroundings(turbos attachment sides) are wet. What next? Do I have to change the turbo's sealing and clean the surfaces or something?


----------

